# Kidding too early? - another doe w/ toxemia



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

My one doe is acting like she is very close to kidding... but shes not due for at least another week and a half. I had her down for the 18th as day 150, but she seems like she is going to go a lot sooner. Shes was bred once by our buck, then 6 days later was standing for him again. Is it possible that she could have actually took the first heat, but still acted like she was in heat again? 
Shes just acting really peculiar. Shes been up and down all morning, grinding her teeth, laying down and stretching her hind legs out, pushing her head against the stall wall. Then she'd act normal and eat. Shes also been acting alarmed all a sudden, just with her eyes wide or she will sudden get up and move off quickly. She was talking to me more than usual, but I haven't heard her talk when shes by herself. I let her in the yard a bit and she was pawing in the gravel for a while then went back inside. Our other doe who I have her in with usually doesn't care much for her, but has been keeping a really close eye on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding too early?*



> Is it possible that she could have actually took the first heat, but still acted like she was in heat again?


It is possible...as long as she is within 1 week of her actual kidding date...the kids will be OK....

I would definitely watch her closely...her udder is quite big... and she is looking posty.... When she starts pushing... then you will know it's time....hopefully she can hold on longer... if she is due in a week and a half..... keep her calm and not stress her....

She may be in pre-labor from what you are explaining... or ...she may just be shifting the kids cause they are in an uncomfortable spot.... Sounds like kids soon though.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Gosh looks and sounds like she is starting labor. Keep a close eye on her. If there is no way she were bred earlier it is too early for her to have them


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Does her udder look like that the last few days/weeks? Or did ot just fill today?


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Not sure of the breed you have but it can happen that goats go at 142-145 days at times...had it happen myself and all went well...so don't panic as she will need a calm goatkeeper to help her along, especially if she is a first timer. Mine talk to me frequently when they start labor and some panic when I leave them (had to sit 8 hours with a doe that started labor or she would freak out and I couldn't have that) next question is to be sure she is not in pain outside of labor hence the teeth grinding...a little liquid antacid and some probios won't hurt her at all and will calm her stomach through the stress of labor. 
The pawing is also another sign of labor..head pressing is also but I haven't seen that as frequent as the other signs in my 8 years of kidding but all goats are different... Are her ligaments loose near her tail and is the vulva swollen ?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

She has had a udder or over a month now, but I would like to say its about twice the size the last couple days. It feels fairly firm. This will be her first kidding. I can't feel her ligaments, but I am also horrible at checking and haven't ever been able to go by that. Her tail head is very loose, shes been cocking her tail to the side a lot as well.

ETA: If she has been bred the first heat, that would make her due the 12th, so she'd be 143 days today.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

With that udder and how posty she is, she looks to me to be in labor. She sounds pretty close to me, like today. They can kid out fine after day 140. These kids may be a bit premature, but should be viable they just might need a little more work. Make sure you are there to clean them off, dry them up good and get thier first drink.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

I think your gonna have kids soon...LOL If her tail is raised and you can put your fingers (gently as its very sensitive for her) around it and just about touch your fingers on the underside then thats pretty loose...once the ligs can no longer be felt it usually happens within 12 hours in my experience. Just keep an eye on her and hopefully she will go before it gets to late for you. Remember to stay calm and talk to her sweetly and you should be fine....just try to be there and get those kids dried off and up and eating ...do you have nutridrench ? Have you assisted in kidding before or is this your first time ?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

No I've had kids before, just never so early!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

143 is not that bad I was thinking it was 137. Like others said have some towels and be around to help if needed.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Oh good then you know what your doing...she will be fine as 143 days is not unheard of...I had 3 does on 142 days with triplets (2) and the third had quads !!!! they were sooo tiny...needed a little extra TLC but all survived. Others went on 143 and 145 days. Good Luck and keep us posted !!!! :leap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

I would still watch her, but my doe Sheep who is due the 30th and is very heavy, is acting the same way, but not as big of udder.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Thanks everyone, I'll keep you updated. I'm definately sticking around this afternoon, sure nice to be self employed sometimes!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

:hug: Good that you can be there with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

ray: :hug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

I would say she is going to kid soon also. As straight as her hind legs are in the side pic, she looks like she is uncomforatable. Her tailhead looks pretty raised too. It's very possible she was bred on the first day, then maybe had a bit of a false heat a week later.

When ever she kids looks like she will have plenty of milk for them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Joy was 6 days early, she kidded today and I had her down for the 11th. I bet she will be alright and might have been bred on the first day.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Well ..how are things going this evening ??? is she resting or still acting as if she is uncomfortable ?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Not much really going on. Shes trying to get comfortable, every time I go check on her shes laying in a different spot grunting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

:hug: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

saying prayers that all will go ok ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Is she dilated?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Still not too much going on. She was just laying down grunting everytime I checked on her in the night. This morning she was acting completely normal, ate most of her breakfast and went out in the yard for a while, ate my rose bush, then went back in the lay down and grunt. Seems like every other time I check on her shes either stuffing her face with hay or laying their grunting acting like she might decide to kid. And of course has to grunt extra loud when I am in there :roll: Her udder is slightly larger and a bit more shiny and shes more sunken in at her tail head. No discharge so far today. 
Most of my does have a 3 night minimum that they have to keep me awake. So she has 2 more nights then will just go ahead and kid during the middle of the afternoon just to spite me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Later in pregnancy... they will grunt and moan a lot... it is so uncomfortable to lay down with a tummy full of babies..

She wants you to feel sorry for her.....is why... she grunts a bit louder when you are around..LOL :wink:

She does sound to be getting closer with all you are describing.... I know how aggravating it is ..waiting..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Did your doe ever kid? Sorry if I missed it somewhere! If she did what did she have? You gotta share, can't keep us hanging like this! LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

No she hasn't! She hasn't shown any signs of kidding since either, darned goat! She did have a lot of discharge yesterday and her bag now has a crease down it. She was off her feed last night and this morning but is eating her alfalfa ok. She was talking to her alfalfa this morning lol. 
I have 2 other does that ligaments have dropped as well that were also due on the 18th. Neither have much of a bag. The one acts like she isn't even bred. The one is not doing well at all. She has has toxemia and we have been treating her, had the vet here sunday afternoon and he though for sure she would kid soon. I think I'm going call him back here again and perhaps induce her? I'm not quite sure what to do, haven't dealt with this ever. Shes not not getting any better, I've been sticking her for days and pouring all sorts of concoctions down her throat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

as to your toxemia goat -- she is on 142 which the kids are viable at -- When they have toxemia they dont push well so you will need to assist. I do hightly suggest inducing her at this point so she doesnt get worse.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kidding too early?*

Just got off the phone with the vet, he can't make it out today. If she shows no sign of improvement he will be out tomorrow am.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh man  Maggie I am sorry your girl isn't doing so well, I was hoping she had kidded and all was well! I pray that everything turns out just fine for her. Is there another vet you could call that could induce her? My thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

There is another vet that I could call. I'm not quite sure what to do though as our regular vet had wanted to wait?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Oh dear! Hopefully everything works out okay!

Maybe the other vet could give you a second opinion as to what to do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

talk to Ashely -- she jsut went through this with Kiki


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

If you can't get hold of Ashley maybe this link will be useful to read over...hope all goes well

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publ ... e_58.shtml


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Other vet should be here around 3:30.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what they say....prayers sent out... :hug: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Sending up prayers that everything will be for the doe and her babies. ray:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Vet went ahead and induced her and gave her some steriods. I think I am going to camp out in the barn tonight in her stall. I've already been up the last five nights checking the does, so might as well just stay down there.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Hoping for a safe delivery! Good Luck!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Hoping for a safe delivery! Good Luck!


Ditto!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.... :hug: ray:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Hope to hear good news in the morning!!! :baby:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updates Maggie? I hope and pray everything is fine! Please update us when you can!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is still quite miserable. I thought my husband's snoring was bad until I slept in the barn last night with three pregnant does! She did get up a couple times on her own, and actually ate a bit of grain which was great. I woke up once and she was standing over me staring at me. Had a hard time getting her up this morning to move around a bit. The vet said it should be anywhere from 24-48 hours. Also said she will most likely not be able to have them on her own and contractions may be too weak, so really need to keep a good eye on her.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a rough night for all! Poor girl! Hope things progress today. Continued prayers your way.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Maggie I can imagine you have to be stressed out over this! I am so sorry, I hope and pray the contractions will be enough to help get those kids out. Do you have someone there that can help you if you need it? Hopefully the vet is kind of on standby knowing you could need help? 
I told my husband last night we need to contact the clinic that I got our buck's medicine from, they have a vet or two that know a little about goats. Told him after reading some experiences on here we need to be prepared for an emergency. We need to find out what kind of work they are willing to do whether it be c-sections, or what you are going through.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my .. :shocked: that is stressful for sure....I commend you ...for being there for her..... :hug: 

Prayers... for a healthy delivery...with no issues.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updates Maggie? I hope all is well, thinking of you and your girl today!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Not really much to report, no sign of kidding yet. Could be waiting till friday though. She was up and walking once today on her own, made me a bit optimistic. But then not even an hour later shes back to stargazing.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope things will all turn out ok for your doe and for you, so you can get some good sleep :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww poor girl, I can't imagine how awful she must feel  Now I have to ask, if she doesn't start labor, what will be the next step? I'm praying she starts laboring and all goes well for everyone.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She had a paint buckling and a traditional doeling at 12 am. Still up waiting of her to pass the placenta, now 3 am. She is laying her breathing pretty hard, shes hot but the kids were chilled and she won't get away from the heat lamps.
She mostly delivered them herself. The buck came out head first with his legs folded back. She was pushing so hard and I had a hard time getting his legs forward. Shes being a good mom and cleaned them off a bit, I had to dry them the rest of the way she was so worried about filling her belly with food. She has no milk for them. I tried my best to get a tiny bit of colostrum from her, but she has bascially no udder. I gave them some colostrum replacer. 
The other doe I was waiting on seems to be gearing up to do something, so looks like no rest for me anytime soon.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!! :stars: 

I hope they do let you rest, your doing such a great job! How is she this today?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations!! They are so cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on your new kids, Maggie. I have frozen colostrum if you need it. I'm just E of Middletown, PA


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Maggie they are precious!!!! Congrats! I hope mama gets to feeling 100% and PRAY she gets an udder! I am so glad she was able to kid on her own besides needing help with the buckling, I was so worried for you. 

Did your other doe kid as well? Busy busy!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Whew! Happy those kids arrived ok. Keep us posted as to mama's progress with milk. Hope you at least get a nap in today before the next round begins!!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Soooo glad they are here and healthy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Star has a little bit of milk. I got the doe to nurse pretty well, the buckling just a little bit. Star is eating now but still really weak and doesn't want to stand up too long, I'll have to keep going down to get her up for them. Don't think I'm going to do much today besides take care of the new babies and muck stalls, got about an hour of sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... they are adorable... :thumb: 


Give momma some warm molasses water and feed her good Alfalfa ... give her grain to also help with her milk... Bump..massage her udder.... and encourage her babies.. to nurse anyway... it helps to stimulate her to drop milk...


Give her a Oxytocin shot.... for milk letdown... you can get it from a vet... works really well.....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Toth, she did have some molasses water, has a pan of feed in with her and a pan of alfalfa hay as well as grass hay. They have nursed at least 3 times this afternoon. I had given her an oxytocin shot early this morning and another this afternoon, she hadn't passed the complete placenta yet. The kids seem to be doing good, the doe is smaller but seems to be stronger. 
The other doe Honey still has not kidded yet. Shes been grinding her teeth a lot today. Her udder is really hard, hope she kids soon, shes terribly uncomfortable. And Star's sister Moon that was bred the same day has finally started acting like she is pregnant. She is almost twice this size of star. Her tail is is really really sunken in.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have calcium of any sort. If you do I would give her some of that. Adorable kids. Hope mom starts feeling better. If she doesn't pass the placenta put her on antibiotics to keep way infection.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, have been giving her calcium/amino acid drench since sunday. Put her on antibiotics already because I had to enter to help with the buck.
Giving her BOSS with her feed and plenty of alfalfa. Anything else anyone could think of to get her milk production up? Her sister actually doesn't have much of a bag either, but definately bigger than her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Sounds like you are doing great. Hope she keeps getting better for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...hope she drops her afterbirth soon...Sounds like you are right on top of things.... :hi5: 
If the afterbirth stays to long...give her vit E gel and Bo-se shot....it may be due to selenium deficiency.... can cause the afterbirth to not expel.... I did this for a Doe... her afterbirth stunk really bad..and was drying up... after the shot...and squeezing 2 gel tabs of vit E down her throat...she passed relatively quickly after that.... Also... you can tie the afterbirth in a knot or tie some weights to it....to help it come out....:hug:

Good luck and happy kidding with Honey.. :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maggie how are things going? Has the other doe kidded, did we get all the afterbirth yet? Have you closed your eyes yet? I am so glad I am done kidding. Poor Faith does not like being the only one without kids. I hope all is welland good luck with everything. Go hug your little spotted doe and you will feel better LOL.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No kids yet, both still look like they could go anytime. Their ligaments have been gone for days now. I still have these too, then one doe the first week of feb, and 2 in march. 
Seems like she passed most of the placenta. She has passed a peice that morning, then another last night, and had a small peice hanging out of her last night that I am not seeing now. So lets hope that was all of it. She is feeding her kids fine herself, just not sure if they are actually getting enough. I gave another small bottle last night. I know they are getting some milk from her, but I think they only get a small amount very slowly. They suck a bit then cry, then suck some more and bump her a lot. I've been checking bellies and they seems like they are getting milk, just not terribly full. I'm just going to keep supplementing with a bottle for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she passed all the placenta...that would be great.... :thumb: 

Your other Does are being stubborn about sharing them with you..... hopefully things will be OK.... I feel so bad for you... it is very stressful for sure.... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep supplementing them till her milk comes in or until they are weaned - crying means they are hungry so as long as they will take the bottle keep giving a cuple a day


----------

